# I Can't Compete with the Flower pics, but....



## Jas2Cats (Oct 6, 2008)

I did go to Yosemite for a couple day hikes this weekend. I'm lucky to live close enough (and to have friends with houses 1 1/2 hours away) to be able to do day trips to Yosemite.

They were doing a prescribed burn in the Mariposa Grove when we were in there Friday. If you look closely to the right of the base of the large tree, there are 2 firefighters. This gives you perspective on just how big, the Giant Sequoias really are.







This is a view of Half Dome from near Glacier Point. Where I was standing to take the photo was over 7000Ã¢â‚¬â„¢ above sea level, and, Half Dome is over 8000Ã¢â‚¬â„¢. (If I recall correctly).






This has El Capitan in the front on the left and Half Dome at the center in the back.






Hope you enjoy my photos


----------



## Josh (Oct 6, 2008)

incredible photos! i love that area of the sierra nevada

edit:
i meant to mention how humbling it is to stand next to those sequoias. i first saw them this summer and it was quite an experience.


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Alyce, I don't know why you would title your thread "I can't compete with the flower pics, but..."
These are incredible pics. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Jas2Cats (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Josh~! It's my favorite area for hiking. My friend and I are going to do the Panorama trail late next Spring (well, we're going to take it down from Glacier Point instead of doing the round trip). That will take us be 3 waterfalls and from over 7000' elevation to the valley floor at ~4000' (I think). It is definitely humbling to be near those trees. You don't know what BIG is until you've been at the base of a 200' tall tree 

Thanks Robyn~! Well, Terry always has all those great hybiscus shots LOL


----------



## Isa (Oct 6, 2008)

Alyce 
Wow, your pics are amazinggg! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Oct 6, 2008)

Jas2Cats said:


> Thanks Josh~! It's my favorite area for hiking. My friend and I are going to do the Panorama trail late next Spring (well, we're going to take it down from Glacier Point instead of doing the round trip). That will take us be 3 waterfalls and from over 7000' elevation to the valley floor at ~4000' (I think). It is definitely humbling to be near those trees. You don't know what BIG is until you've been at the base of a 200' tall tree
> 
> Thanks Robyn~! Well, Terry always has all those great hybiscus shots LOL



Yes.. but I'm looking DOWN on the Hibiscus.. a few inches away - not miles away. 

That's way too BIG - that's scary to me...



.. I'm staying over here on the 1500' plateau in TN 

Terry K


----------

